# 10 Gallon Cherry Shrimp tank on a budget?



## tianh (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys,

So I found lying around in my basement a empty ten gallon, not sure where it came from. Its basically the generic ten gallon you can buy at any petstore for like 15 bucks.

There is no lid or hood or lighting fixture and honestly I was just gonna put some gravel in it a couple of decorations buy some shrimp and call it a day. But after seeing some of the tanks here, I really want to give my shrimps something nice and do something planted with your guys help.

I an plan having no substrate, or CO2 but seachem flourish excel ONLY in addition to the lighting. Also, most of the plants and other stuff I will be getting from petsmart

So basically this is my list, I plan on keeping my budget from 50-100 bucks!

--------------------------------

Ten gallon tank

Lightning- ?
Not sure what to get a see some guys have some sweet LED clip on lights on their tanks, can anyone link me to a good one that is sufficient for low to med plants? Or should I just stick to a regular lighting fixture

Hood-?
Do I even need one with a clip on LED light?

Aqueon Quietflow 10- Whats a easy way to make the water inlet safe for shrimp?


Black gravel to contrast with the color of the shrimps

What is a good method to attach some plants to driftwood? What are good plants to put on driftwood?




Thanks so much for the help guys, hopefully I can get some quick responses! Looking to buy everything within a couple of hours


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Well honestly if you want to keep shrimp and your budget is $50-$100, you should look into the Fluval Ebi. In your price range, has proper substrate, lighting, the awesome rimless tank, and chemicals and anything you would need to keep shrimp. It is marketed as a nano shrimp habitat. Click on my signature and you will see mine. It runs for about $80, so that leaves money to buys shrimp and plants. And that's all you need. Really, the kit comes with everything else. And it looks great, you won't regret it. And what's the rush? Rushing is the worst thing to do in this hobby. Take your time, and things will not look good; your tank will look awesome! Also, you can't just buy the shrimp and throw them in anyway... Do you know about the cycling process?


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

+1 above post. A tank that has not been thought out with some degree homework done on your part can end up the reason why the tank was laying around in a basement collecting dust.


----------



## tianh (May 29, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Well honestly if you want to keep shrimp and your budget is $50-$100, you should look into the Fluval Ebi. In your price range, has proper substrate, lighting, the awesome rimless tank, and chemicals and anything you would need to keep shrimp. It is marketed as a nano shrimp habitat. Click on my signature and you will see mine. It runs for about $80, so that leaves money to buys shrimp and plants. And that's all you need. Really, the kit comes with everything else. And it looks great, you won't regret it. And what's the rush? Rushing is the worst thing to do in this hobby. Take your time, and things will not look good; your tank will look awesome! Also, you can't just buy the shrimp and throw them in anyway... Do you know about the cycling process?



I looked into your fluval, and like the more working room I have with my ten gallon. Definitely a sweet set up though! Yes I do know of the cycling process, I was just so excited seeing all these planted tanks I got a little carried away.. 



demonr6 said:


> +1 above post. A tank that has not been thought out with some degree homework done on your part can end up the reason why the tank was laying around in a basement collecting dust.


Yep, I am fully aware of the cycling process, just got too caught up seeing everyones sweet setups on this forum!


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't think you will need a hood, as long as your water quality is good. I have an open top water with water flush to the rim, and no cherry shrimp (amanos all jump out) has jumped out yet. 

I would get the cheapest and low light plants such as anubias, vals, java fern, and moss. Java fern and moss can be attached to wood using super glue, fishing line, or cotton thread.

As for light, a cheap clip on work light from home depot would do, since all of the plants mentioned are low light. 

Shrimp are very low in bioload, so a small filter will be okay. And get your shrimp from the swap and shop section on this forum, you will get great shrimp at good prices.

Make sure the tank is cycled first, or your shrimp will be wasted money.


----------



## tianh (May 29, 2011)

chiefroastbeef said:


> I don't think you will need a hood, as long as your water quality is good. I have an open top water with water flush to the rim, and no cherry shrimp (amanos all jump out) has jumped out yet.
> 
> I would get the cheapest and low light plants such as anubias, vals, java fern, and moss. Java fern and moss can be attached to wood using super glue, fishing line, or cotton thread.
> 
> ...


 
Very informative post! Thanks!

I will go ahead and buy a clip on light at Home Depot tomorrow. What do you recommend for substrate?

Is there anyway I can make my tank become a med light tank? Maybe adding another clip on light? 


Regards,
Alex


----------



## blissskr (Oct 9, 2007)

You might want to be careful with using the tank if you don't know what it's previously been used for. If someone had treated it with certain chemicals in the past i.e snail killer that stuff can leech from the silicon and kill your shrimp.


----------



## tianh (May 29, 2011)

blissskr said:


> You might want to be careful with using the tank if you don't know what it's previously been used for. If someone had treated it with certain chemicals in the past i.e snail killer that stuff can leech from the silicon and kill your shrimp.


 
It was used for fish, thanks for keepeing an eye out though!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If you stick with mosses, java ferns, and anubias tied onto driftwood or rocks then you don't need any substrate, or you can use just standard pea gravel.

If you want to also try some rooted plants, then I'd recommend picking up a bag of Flourite or Eco Complete. If you get some Flourite, be sure to rinse it REALLY well before putting it in the tank. I take mine outside in a bucket and blast it with the garden hose till the water runs off clear- takes a good 15 min to get a bag clean that way. You'd only need 1 bag for a 10gal tank.


----------



## blissskr (Oct 9, 2007)

tianh said:


> It was used for fish, thanks for keepeing an eye out though!


That doesn't mean it's going to be safe if someone had ever used something like aquari sol to treat fish in the tank which is quite common it would be a problem, personally I'd spend the 15 or so dollars a new 10gal can be had for at Walmart and not risk unknowns.


----------



## tianh (May 29, 2011)

What if I bought a desk lamp from Target or Walmart and put it over my ten gallon instead? Seems alot easier!

Theres also this desk lamp at Amazon, 6500K and 27watts! seeems perfect!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You can work with that if you'd like.

You'd get better light coverage across the full length of the tank with a standard T8 strip for about the same price, but you can make either work for you.


----------



## tianh (May 29, 2011)

Is the t8 strip the standard lightning that fits in all aquarium hoods?


For the ecocomplete can I layer the top with gravel?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep and yep.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh- and to answer your question about a good way to make this tank a "medium tech" tank- you can also buy a regular 10gal incandescent hood (rather than flourescent) and then replace the incandescent bulbs with some screw-in flourescents.


----------



## tianh (May 29, 2011)

HAHA so im back at square 1!

Okay this will be my final plan.

ten gallon tank
hood and lid that fits t8
excel
eco complete
gravel

DONE. this is too exhausting haha

Should the t8 bulb be 6500k? I saw one made especially for plats rated at 5000k


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Really freshwater plants aren't all that picky about kelvins. Most bulbs in the 5000-10,000 k range will support plant growth just fine.


----------



## tianh (May 29, 2011)

Thanks so much! I can just buy fluorescent blubs and its plug and play?


----------



## tianh (May 29, 2011)

two fluorescent blubs right one on each side? so the hood can support either one t8 strip or two fluorescent bulbs?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

tianh said:


> two fluorescent blubs right one on each side? so the hood can support either one t8 strip or two fluorescent bulbs?


No, I'm talking about different types of hoods.

There are two "standard" fixture options for 10 gal tanks. One is an incandescent setup, which holds 2 screw-in incandescent bulbs. These can be replaced with screw-in flourescent bulbs in the 10-15 watt range to make the tank a medium light level.

The other option is a flourescent fixture, which holds an 18" T8 flourescent tube.

Both of those run around $25 new, and you can often find them used here in the S&S too.


----------



## tianh (May 29, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> No, I'm talking about different types of hoods.
> 
> There are two "standard" fixture options for 10 gal tanks. One is an incandescent setup, which holds 2 screw-in incandescent bulbs. These can be replaced with screw-in flourescent bulbs in the 10-15 watt range to make the tank a medium light level.
> 
> ...


OH awesome!! so just buy that hood you were talking about, grab two fluorescent 15w 6500k bulbs at home depot and done deal right?


Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep, that should work.

I personally put those fixtures over a glass canopy rather than using a full hood setup, but either can work OK. I just think most hood designs end up blocking light from the front of the tank a bit.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Careful with too much lighting, you may get massive amounts of algae with no co2. Perhaps 1 15w t8 would do if you plan to grow low light plants.


----------



## tianh (May 29, 2011)

chiefroastbeef said:


> Careful with too much lighting, you may get massive amounts of algae with no co2. Perhaps 1 15w t8 would do if you plan to grow low light plants.


Do you think I would get algae problems with 2 15w bulbs at 6500k?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

tianh said:


> Do you think I would get algae problems with 2 15w bulbs at 6500k?


I'd probably plan to use DIY CO2 with that setup.

I actually just remembered you're setting up a shrimp tank- I wouldn't use Excel on a shrimp tank on a regular basis, there have been some reports of it building up in their systems over time and causing molting issues (death).


----------



## tianh (May 29, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> I'd probably plan to use DIY CO2 with that setup.
> 
> I actually just remembered you're setting up a shrimp tank- I wouldn't use Excel on a shrimp tank on a regular basis, there have been some reports of it building up in their systems over time and causing molting issues (death).


I still can use excel though correct? Just dilute the usage?

So if you were me, how would you do this, the desk lamp on Amazon or a single t8 strip? 

I dont want to have to deal with DIY CO2 so i guess the 15w two bulbs is crossed out


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If you want to keep it simple and not need CO2 or Excel, I'd just go with the single T8 strip.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

I too recommend keeping it simple with no Excel or diy co2, while keeping just one 15w t8 bulb.

You can lose all your shrimp with too high or inconsistent co2 (notorious with diy co2), and all my shrimp would die when I use Excel (though I overdosed).

Now that I don't use diy co2 or Excel, I am getting a bunch of baby cherries, even in the midst of many cardinal and ember tetras.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

box filter $10
Air pump $10
Clip on light from HD $8
cfl 23w 6500k $3
cut a piece of acrylic for top $3
clean a piece of driftwood at the nearest boat launch and some rocks from backyard $0
tie on some javafern and pellia and let it sit for a month $5 for each in swap n' shop plus shipping. 
done for around $40


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

Perfect. I like the solution you ended up with.


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

My 10g shrimp tank








I got the tank with incandescent hood and Aqueon HOB filter on sale for $15 used two 12w CFLs

I use API Leaf Zone once a week. No CO2. 

Ludwigia
Dwarf Chain Swords and
Bacopa all free from a customer

Used some water and a used filter pad from my fully cycled 5g as a kick start. Free

Did invest in Flourite Black sand covered in Tahitian Moon Sand. Did buy a few other plants. 

Once Ammonia was zero, added 3 Otos. Then 2 weeks later started adding Cherry Shrimp. 
















And my latest additions
















Cherries are breeding and CRS are thriving and almost breeding size. I did get some algae but I adjusted the photoperiod and that helped. 

Weekly water changes. No heater. Low tech. My Ludwigia needs trimming weekly. My Bolbitis is having lots of plantlets. 

So far so good.


----------

